# falcon 2 problemas and modifications



## amayumi (May 31, 2013)

dear sirs

my falcon arrived and i start to shoot it.

its a good slingshot and i am happy with it.

but some problems arises and i am here to obtain some help.

1) the wrist band: its narrow and stiif. but i did like TEX and make it wider, using a baby sock to cover the band.

2) i noticed some roughness that can harm the rubber. As TEX, i did file it too.

3) the rubber bands starts to bend over itself inside the pouch slot, forcing me to remove the pouch ends cover, straight the rubber, realign it and them recover the slot.

this problem occurs a lot, and it take much time to fix.

would anyone give some help?

i am starting to think that would be better to change the original pouch or, i dont know, to fix the rubber with a small rubber strip, wrapped over it, like in leather pouches.

any hint?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

are you using tubes ? if so try this thread- http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3891-preventing-trumark-pouch-curl-from-red-bands/?p=39426


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe drop Tex a PM if he doesn't see this post. He knows those Falcon slingshots and can help you with your falcon problem.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good advice!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Falcon II has the same problems with the pouch attachment. I really like the Saunders' pouch, but that is a major irritant. I haven't had the other two issues. If the brackets on the sides of the pouch were a little bigger, it would be easier to correct.

Can you elaborate on what you mean about adding rubber to the pouch attachment, please?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I liked the Saunders pouch on the Black Mamba bands (double flats ) that I got, but I had the same problem with the bands folding over and migrating where they feed through the pouch. I didn't like how it created uneven bands. In the end I used an entirely different pouch to solve this. I tied rubber strips by the pouch to keep the bands from migrating. It worked out well since I like shooting various sizes of ball bearing and the stock pouch is more exclusive to 50 cal. Its worth a try to fasten the original pouch using rubber strips like you mentioned though.


----------



## sickste (Jan 15, 2014)

I emailed chuck at Saunders about this and he advised me to glue with rubber cement the first 1cm of band next to the pouch, I used silicone sealant instead of rubber cement and that seems to have done the trick. I've had no problems with bands folding in the pouch clip since i did this a couple of hundred shots ago.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, sickste!


----------

